# Hostel vs. Relative?s house



## fkhanb (Aug 7, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me is it worth staying in a hostel, or should just move in with my relatives?#confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

fkhanb said:


> Can anyone please tell me is it worth staying in a hostel, or should just move in with my relatives?#confused


tollay up to you #cool


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

That's up to you. There are upsides and downsides to both situations. 
If you think you won't be distracted/caged/annoyed to insanity etc at your relatives' place, then go for it. You'll get a comfortable bed, internet, TV and great food. Personally, I think you'll hate the hostels more than anything, but you'll be exposed to dozens of different kinds of people and situations etc, which could help you in the long run. You'll become more independent and confident. If you don't chicken out and run for your life, that is. 
Basically, it depends on what you think you'll be more comfortable with.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> That's up to you. There are upsides and downsides to both situations.
> If you think you won't be distracted/caged/annoyed to insanity etc at your relatives' place, then go for it. You'll get a comfortable bed, internet, TV and great food. Personally, I think you'll hate the hostels more than anything, but you'll be exposed to dozens of different kinds of people and situations etc, which could help you in the long run. You'll become more independent and confident. If you don't chicken out and run for your life, that is.
> Basically, it depends on what you think you'll be more comfortable with.


agree #yes #yes


----------



## fkhanb (Aug 7, 2011)

hmm. okay. Thanks! I still have time to think about so no worries.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

fkhanb said:


> Can anyone please tell me is it worth staying in a hostel, or should just move in with my relatives?#confused


im stuck with the same problem  relatives being my grand parents and everyone knows that's not fun!#dull#dull#dull#dull


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

similar situation is with me too but i think hostel is better#wink


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> similar situation is with me too but i think hostel is better#wink


me three! Exact same situation!


There's more of a studying atmosphere in the hostel...
plus you get to live a proper students life, you become more independent and responsible!

and if you need a break, you always have those relatives to visit/stay the weekend with!


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

i heard how the hostel "warden" does not allow people to leave the premises.. not even during the weekend.. and only those people can come to meet yu whome yur parents hav allowed for.. is that true ?
I dont wana be trapped in there !!


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

MissSI said:


> i heard how the hostel "warden" does not allow people to leave the premises.. not even during the weekend.. and only those people can come to meet yu whome yur parents hav allowed for.. is that true ?
> I dont wana be trapped in there !!


that is true only 3 people are allowed to visit and they have permission cards! no one else can visit and you cant leave for more than 4 hours, that's the usual time offered by majority universities!#dull#dull#dull#dull#dull#dull


----------



## fkhanb (Aug 7, 2011)

^ what??


----------



## fkhanb (Aug 7, 2011)

wait.. so like if your family comes and meets you and theres more then three people they won’t let them in ? #confused


----------



## drake (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about moving to Pak 4 med school as well, a think a mix between the two is probably the best scenario as long as you're not required to be at the hostels 24/7, the hostels would of course be close to class and probably motivate you to study more since environment is everything, but you'd still have your relatives house to fall back on when things get rough at the hostels and you just wanna eat good food and have great comforts


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Hostel

You will not study at home...at all. It depends, but usually going home is about having fun and relaxing with friends and going out. If you can make a habit of studying at home and knowing when to have fun, stay at home. Otherwise, the Hostel environment is perfect since everyone around you will be studying all the time...which will make you want to study too.


----------

